# My Rocket Giotto :)



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Rocket Giotto Evolution V2 and Mazzer Mini E type A. Love it, but have a Rocket Fausto grinder on the away, and I really can't stop looking at a Rocket 60V, just seems so expensive compared to a R58 though :-/


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

My dream setup! Let me know if you upgrade


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great looking machine.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Reading through this particular thread really gives you the 'I wants!' Very nice machine!


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

This this is the same setup I want, hard to source without paying a fortune though...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Andythepole said:


> This this is the same setup I want, hard to source without paying a fortune though...


If you had joined a week ago you could have purchased one above....


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> If you had joined a week ago you could have purchased one above....


I know, bad timing, I've been reading the forums for a while now but didn't get to look into the sales section as was a lurker :-( Hopefully something will come up soon as the more I read the higher the budget keeps being pushed by all these amazing looking setups!


----------



## Andrewb (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow amazing setup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

HLS said:


> very shiny there


you are really spamming it out tonight ....


----------



## Coffeesprinter (Apr 19, 2016)

Friend has a Giotto and it makes me jealous every time I see it. Nice setup!


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Looks amazing! Dream territory right there.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Giotto's are cracking machines, especially the Evo. Loved mine, never missed a beat and pulled great shots.


----------



## mania (May 24, 2016)

Nice







Congrats

I like the rocket cup too









Enjoy


----------



## Scubadude (Jun 8, 2016)

This looks a great setup I would love to upgrade to a rocket


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

very nice







cant wait to get a new machine


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Class setup


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks the biz, great setup.


----------

